# Please don't let me kill my dogs!



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a little prayer I say when I hand the boys a chunk of meat with the bone included ray: and pour myself a glass of wine. 

D


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Haha they should do just fine. I've been feeding raw since 2009 and the worst I've had is vomit and a little runny poo.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

As long as it's only a glass of wine and not a bottle of wine and you'll be fine!
How are your pups doing on their new diet? Sounds like their taking to it pretty well?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, they're not totally raw at the moment. I'm waiting to get Kody's next set of lab work (1st of July) before I take the dive off the deep end. I'm really, obsessively really, watching his fat intake, so as to hopefully not "trigger" another pancreatitis attack, but if all is well next month, I'm going to try to every so very slowly increase his fat just wee a bit. So for now, I'm home cooking (just ever so slightly cooked) lots of meat, very small amount of veggies (like a couple of tablespoons), zero carbs, and trying to give them something meaty/bony a couple of times a week. They absolutely love it .... I'm scared half out of my mind! I've yet to see any bone pieces come out either end. Is that a good sign? Bad sign? No sign at all?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you're not slightly cooking the bone you're giving are you?

drink the wine. you're doing great.

when you do go full on raw.....give chicken to start. bones are soft and porous and require less wine.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> you're not slightly cooking the bone you're giving are you?
> 
> drink the wine. you're doing great.
> 
> when you do go full on raw.....give chicken to start. bones are soft and porous and require less wine.


No, no, not cooking bones!!! Cooking chicken .... slightly, still pink. I did put just a weensy bit of beef heart in with the chicken a couple of days ago. They loved that (who am I kidding, they'll eat anything that doesn't bit them first). BTW, I meant to say zero grains (not carbs). They've had chicken, turkey, beef, pork (not often), and mackerel ... slightly cooked. But I'll still need to start from scratch on raw with chicken for a period of time before adding other proteins one at a time. Right?

Checken bones soft, porous, less wine ..... check.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if this is how you get to the full monty, then have at it.

keep enough wine for the time it takes to get you there....


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> As long as it's only a glass of wine and not a bottle of wine and you'll be fine!
> How are your pups doing on their new diet? Sounds like their taking to it pretty well?


What's wrong with drinking a bottle of wine?


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Almost on month raw over here, feeding mostly chicken leg quarters, and short beef ribs (sale). My 2 dogs are doing fine. They seem so much happier too. Just monitor them and listen for the crunching of the bone and relax with your bottle of wine (or glass!)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Neeko said:


> What's wrong with drinking a bottle of wine?


Ha! I probably shouldn't have said that, most people can probably hold their wine a whole lot better than me. Couple of months ago, went to friends across the culdesac and had 1/2 bottle. I literally crawled home. That much I can remember, but I'm sure I had a very good time. They are still laughing at me, for what I have no idea.
Didn't have a hangover the next day though, should have, God was my friend that day!

So, drink a whole bottle, hell, drink 2 bottles, just give those dogs their bones, ok??


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Woman Up!

Remember - dogs have the most amazing gag reflex. Stanley often swallows chunks of horsemeat too big and he just chunders them up and then chews them again and swallows - brilliant!

Just imagine if humans did that - gross as!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Chunder? That's one I haven't heard before. LOL :heh: Kacy yacked part of a drumstick up twice before getting it down. Had to firmly clasp my hands behind my back to keep me from scooping it up and disposing of it myself. Crap, I'll never pull this off without y'all cheering me on.

Actually I buy my wine in a bag in a box. I call it a box-o-wine! Put that sucker in the fridge and turn the spigot and away we go. I don't "hold" my alcohol all that well, really, but I'm hoping to get better at it with some practice. 

Thanks one and all, D


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

at the rate you're going, you'll be holding your wine just fine...


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I protest!!! I came to this forum months ago to get help starting my dogs on raw. NOBODY told me about the whine.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> Just a little prayer I say when I hand the boys a chunk of meat with the bone included ray: and pour myself a glass of wine. D


I think I would have a hard time tossing that first raw chicken wing to my dog for a snack like it was an Ol' Roy Dog Treat. I would feel better having the 'Heimlich maneuver for dogs' instructions nearby and a defibrillator on standby!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've actually teared up a couple of times. Geez Louise, I either need to get a grip or call the whole thing off. Doggie Heimlich and defibrillator .... good idea. I was kinda thinking about a pair of kitchen tongs (rubber or silicon maybe, not metal) in case I needed to reach down and pull something out!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

This is what paramedics use for humans.

(This comment is strictly for entertainment value, do not try this at home!)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Please - my puppies eat whole raw at about 5 to 6 weeks old - bones and all and are perfectly fine. It is not that scary.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Chunder? That's one I haven't heard before. LOL :heh:


I think we are just bloody bossy basically!
Anyway, you might be interested to know that the word 'chunder' has its origins probably in Australia (they are much more rough and ready than us kiwis ha ha!) and urban myth says is from "watch out under" ie I'm going to be sick on this boat.
Husband informs me that it is incorrect and means something entirely different, but guess what? I don't give a stuff! my explanation sounds so much more fitting.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I started I was petrified, hearing that crunch crunch and as time passed It was nothing. I never leave them alone while they are eating just in case. Its funny I have heimliced several dogs but from kibble because they ate to fast seems those small bites get stuck while being sucked down lol. 
Now I am mostly watching them while they eat to make sure there is no stealing lol

And I think the wine was flowing at the time, at lease sometimes at night lol:heh:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Just throw them some bones and relax! I promise they will be fine. I have 2 small dogs on raw and they haven't choked yet. Buster is a 6 1/2 lb Toy Fox Terrier with itty, bitty, tiny teeth. I started him on raw the day I brought him home at 8 weeks. Within 1 week he was crunching through chicken wings and drummies. Now he can easily eat through a pork rib. Dogs are made to eat bones. They have the teeth, stomach, and digestive enzymes for it.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> Please - my puppies eat whole raw at about 5 to 6 weeks old - bones and all and are perfectly fine. It is not that scary.


It's that scary to me hwell:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oddly enough, I find the crunching bone sound to be satisfying. 

When I first started my boys on an all raw diet, I did find small shards of bone in their poop. I think, as the gut's enzyme's strengthen, they become more adept to digesting all the bone. But I have also heard of long time feeders seeing the occasional piece of bone in the stool, so I am not sure. 

Chicken bones are, in my opinion, the safest form of bone. It is the bone my small dog can crunch so my big guy gets it too (and my other big guy gets turkey necks while I see if he is allergic to chicken).

All this talk of wine makes me want some and I very rarely drink. But, wine is good for you so maybe I should?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the beginning, i found it scary. it was contrary to everything i was taught.

but, nana, it takes a leap of faith that you're reading these threads and talking to people who took that leap of faith, from those who started out with pups to those who started out with senior dogs.

we haven't lost a dog yet. there are yahoo groups and facebook groups filled with thousands upon thousands of people who feed raw.

and, here's the thing, she said as gently as possible....if you keep anticipating the worst, you'll never do this.

and your dog needs it. that pancreatitis and liver enzyme elevation, the seizures.....this will help. 

take the leap of faith and give your dog a chicken quarter.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> I've actually teared up a couple of times. Geez Louise, I either need to get a grip or call the whole thing off. Doggie Heimlich and defibrillator .... good idea. I was kinda thinking about a pair of kitchen tongs (rubber or silicon maybe, not metal) in case I needed to reach down and pull something out!


The defib is for me, not the dog.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> The defib is for me, not the dog.


Ah, so.


----------

